# Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??



## santos (19. Sep. 2011)

Hallo, war am Wochenende mal im Schwarzwald, als ich an zahlreichen Baggerseen vorbei gefahren bin, fragte ich mich ob es möglich ist seinen Teich so Azurblau hin zu bekommen.
Wieso sind die Blau??

Bitte um Antworten.


----------



## laolamia (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

hallo!

bitte schoen 

gruss marco


----------



## santos (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

danke, ist es irgendwie möglich seinen Teich so blau zu bekommen??


----------



## laolamia (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

ja, tief graben und sauber halten 
also eigentlich nicht....

gruss marco


----------



## santos (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

habe jetzt gelesen,dass es mit Ozon möglich ist, aber habe da keine Erfahrungen mit, du evtl??


----------



## karsten. (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Hallo 

@ Marco 

bei Kiesgruben und wenn *die* Farbe gemeint ist 

  

liegt es an der Filterung durch Kies ,
keine Belastung durch Nährstoffe (organische Einträge)
 weil :

 vor "kurzem" war das Loch ja noch nicht da 

aber vor allem !

an der fast vollständigen Kalksättigung durch den Abbau

Kiesgrube  :  "Kalkmilch" + Sonne = blau 

Meer:   Salzsättigung+weißer Sand+ Sonne = blau

mfG


----------



## santos (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

also ist es nicht möglich so eine Farbe in den Teich zu bringen??


----------



## karsten. (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

DIE nicht 

es gibt so blaue Folien 

dann aber mit Filtertechnik die den Aufwand eines Gartenteiches um ein Vielfaches übersteigt 

mfG


----------



## santos (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

alles klar, dann mal vielen Dank.
Es gibt doch aber die Möglichkeit mit ozon oder??


----------



## laolamia (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

willst du einen teich oder ein blaues becken?
beim pool sicher alles moeglich, teich ist teich


----------



## santos (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

http://www.koi-andreas.de/texttemplate.php?tb=site&site=koi-andreas&dienst=Unsere-Anlage&frame=1
Also das wäre mir zu unheimlich und nicht naturnah.

Aber so wie hier wäre schön:
http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/klar.html


----------



## karsten. (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

hallo 

"blaues" Wasser durch Salz und hellem Grund oder Kalk und Sonne hat doch nichts mit klarem Wasser eines Gartenteichs  oder (von mir aus auch ) Koiteich zu tun


----------



## santos (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Also ich finde es persönlich echt schöner als Wasser mit einem braunen Stich, ich kann bei mir im Teich auch bis auf den Boden schauen und der liegt bei ca. 180cm, aber ich finde diese Blaufärbung einfach toll.


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Santos, probiers doch mal mit blauer Lebensmittelfarbe. Glaube nicht, daß es schädlich ist !
Oder ????????


----------



## santos (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Das ist mit absicht die schlechteste Antwort die man bekommen konnte und ich jemals hier bekommen habe.


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Hallo Santos Wer denn das Wasser für Dich ausreichend  Das wird durch einfachste mittel ( Filter eigenbau ) bei mir gereinigt . Gruss


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Santos , sei wieder lieb !!!!, das mache ich manchmal mit meinem Blumenwasser !!
Sieht wirklich toll aus, und den Blumen hat es noch nie geschadet


----------



## santos (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Ja natürlich wäre das genügend hast du etwas besonderes als Filter??

Hast du mehr Bilder??
Wo man vlt wirklich genauer die Klarheit beurteilen kann??


----------



## santos (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

@Jolantha, war ja nicht böse gemeint, aber war halt wirklich ein schlechter Tip


----------



## Sven Horstedt (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

 

tiefe 1,50 m auf dem Bild
So kanns aussehen auch ohne mechanischen Filter 
hab nur uvc und Pflanzen . wobei die UVC auch nächstes Jahr probehalber aus soll .

mfg Sven


----------



## Elfriede (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Hallo Sven,

UVC ohne Filter, wie und wo hast Du die UVC-Lampe montiert? 

UVC ohne Filter bedeutet doch, dass Du die abgetöteten  Schwebealgen wieder in den Teich entlässt,-oder führst Du sie anderweitig  aus dem Wasserkreislauf heraus, damit sie Dir den Teich nicht wieder mit zu vielen Nährstoffen für eine neue Algengeneration  anreichern?  Oder reichen die Unterwasserpflanzen  aus, den Nährstoffüberschuss in ihrer Biomasse zu binden? Ich kann mir Deinen verkürzten Weg der UVC zu Unterwasserpflanzen nicht so recht vorstellen, da die Algen allemal schneller auf Nährstoffe zugreifen können, selbst wenn diese von den Bakterien  noch nicht völlig pflanzengerecht aufgeschlossen sind.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Hallo,

es gibt auch Teichfolien die es über Absorption und Reflexion schaffen das Wasser azurblau erscheinen zu lassen. Ich glaube sie haben ausserhalb des Wassers eine beige Farbe. Sie wurden speziell für Schwimmteiche entwickelt.


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieso ist ein Baggersee azur blau??*

Ja natürlich wäre das genügend hast du etwas besonderes als Filter??
 Nö eigendlich nicht ich habe unterm Haus 2  Fässer 250 Liter mit Sauerstoffpumpe und einen 1 000 Liter Conteiner aus dem Conteiner wird das wasser zu einem Filter Biotec 350B gepumpt und über Bachlauf zurück in den Teich Kuckst Hier Wo die Bürste im Wasser ist liegt lings der einlauf ins erste Fass und ganz rechts kommt es zurück .  Jo so eifach Hatte noch Vergessen der Selbst Bau Abscheumer hier aus dem Vorum


----------

